# Which RG6, RG11 compressoin tool?



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

I am in need of a good, but affordable compression tool that is compatible with Quad shield RG-11 but is also compatible with RG-6. I have about 16 - 75' runs of Beldon RG-11 and connectors so I figure why not build my own cables.

I was considering this Greenlee but can't determine if it is compatible with RG-11. I inquired with their tech support and it seems they aren't sure either. Anyway, Monoprice has two models that appear to vary only in their adjustable settings at a really good price, seemingly too good.

Model 1

Model 2

Seems strippers are equally as difficult to find for RG-11...or I'm looking in the wrong place.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd have no problem with either of the Monoprice tools. As for the stripper, there are quite a few available when I googled it. 

And since that Greenlee tool only lists RG6 and RG59 fittings, I'd bet money it cannot do RG11.


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm betting you're right about that Greenlee...not even going to chance it. I found the strippers, although my search results didn't yield as many :scratchhead: 

I've got one that I use for building BNC cables for DS3 circuits, but it just won't adjust big enough for RG11. I was hoping to find one at monoprice and knock it all out at once, but the only models they list show up to RG6Q.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We have a Paladin CrimpALL at work and some heads for it (Parts Express sells a generic version). The beauty is that you can swap heads for it ($15 each or so) and they have something for everything (including Molex, crimp terminals, RGx, RJ45, etc). Sadly it's only a hex crimps, though.

F-Conn makes a great compression tool, but it is $100 or so. Parts Express sold a generic version that had some interchangable tips, but I've had hit-or miss results.

I also have a Data Shark compression tool that was about $25 and looks similar to the Greenlee. Never tried the RG11, but 59 and 6 work in it fine (including some of the F-conn connectors). Mostly I use it for the RG6, though.


----------

